# Carved cherry trench bowl



## Norm192 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cherry trench bowl 3-1/2" tall 5" wide and 24" long. BLO with spar varnish topcoat.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 16, 2014)

That is nice Norm. 3 dips of ice cr-------oh no, I am diabetic.

Ray


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 18, 2014)

Very nice indeed!


----------

